# Brownell No.4 serving



## animal killer (Sep 16, 2009)

I've always used no.4 for tying peeps n such. I know you can use it for doing endloops on strings. How would this material work for doing end servings with 8190 or do you think there is a better material. I'm new to string building so this is why I ask. I like this material but don't know if it would do what I want it to do. I wanna hear your thoughts. Thanks. Animal killer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

#4 is nylon, its not going to be durable enough. Also modern string materials will likely slice right through it.
You need some sort of modern serving material.

-Grant


----------



## animal killer (Sep 16, 2009)

Ok I wasnt sure I guess. I was also looking at halo or 62x I believe BCY sells. What diameter would u recommend.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Todzilla (Feb 27, 2005)

If you are not using the tag end method then BCY 3-D works fine. As for peep tying there is peep tying thread out there for approx $5 a spool.
Check out Deezlin or 60x on this forum


----------



## TJK (Dec 2, 2010)

3-D .017 or Halo .014 for end loops 62X .021 for center serving. I usually use 3-D because halo is 2x the price some times it is nice to have some halo in .014. Also for tying peeps in I use 3-D, I usually have what is left on a roll that is not long enough to serve with. You may want a different center serving size to get proper nock fit.


----------

